# How do I grind coffee beans without a coffee grinder?



## cafelinhchi123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have some Starbucks coffee beans I need to grind, but I don't have a grinder. How can I grind them without buying one?

Thanks in advance

http://cafelinhchi.org/

link removed: my pham luxury girl, san pham luxury girl


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Take them to Starbucks to grind?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can not make an Homlette without Eggs as Mr Mourinho once said.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Now you're into my kinda bodge job territory.

In the past I've used:

A pestle and mortar (very hard work)

A salt grinder (also very VERY tiring)

A rolling pin and two tea towels (not so much hard work, more tedious)

A porlex with no handle using a set of pliars (tedium)

A rhino with no handle using pliars (again, tedium).

I'd take them to your local shop and get them ground. If its a decent independent, take them out of the Starbucks packaging though.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I heard you can 'grind' Starbucks beans by putting them in a sock and stamping on them.

Alternatively you could purchase a cheap hand grinder such as the Rhino from Coffee Hit or if you've a few quid spare a reputable electric grinder around the £200~ mark.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Years ago it would be between two flat stones turning the top stone in a circular motion.

Another option, put them in a bag and repeatedly drive over them.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Personally, I'd advocate putting the entire bag in a trash compactor.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Personally, I'd advocate putting the entire bag in a trash compactor.


 Good idea - or a garden shredder if that's easier to get hold of.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

A mangle could work too


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ooh ooh ooh. Try The Force!


----------



## menandcoffee (Feb 18, 2015)

First thing that comes to mind is a food processor?? I suppose if you don't have that you could try putting them in a bag and smashing them with your feet.. if you don't get a good cup of coffee at least you got some stress relief! Good luck!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pour them out on the lawn and run over them with a flymo.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Individually Chop them very finely with a kitchen knife.

Or lay them between 2 slabs and get Big Daddy from World of Sport Wrestling to do a Big Daddy Splash on them.


----------

